# Trout trip, then CBBT, then trout trip, then CBBT again... in 48 hrs.



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Didn't get what I was after, but still had fun with some decent trout action, then togs n striper.

Check the link for the full post.
http://www.angling-addict.com/2013/11/no-dice.html


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

it was nice seeing you out there and i still cant believe that striper bite!


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Rob whats the water temp you have been catching trout on topwater? Here in eastern nc I don't think many guys are using topwater to catch trout anymore due to the water getting too cold. I would think the water would be a bit colder up there?... Also do you catch trout at night without thought given to colors? You mention using a pink mirrolure and I would have thought at night you would go with a white or very dark such as purple demon. Come back on that 1 time.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Nice read as always Rob!


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. Rooster, I don't remember what the temp was that night. When I found out about the spot a few years ago, I was surprised my buddy was using topwater as well. Surprisingly we caught several on skitterwalks that day and unless it's bitter cold I keep throwing them. As far as color during the night, I don't pay too much attention to it. I think action trumps color, especially at night. But with that said, my normal go-to for night time trout is the purple demon unless there is a lot of moonlight or dock lights.


----------



## Doppler (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrads on your Expert angler #6 citation !!!!


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Rob!


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't think he's got number 6 yet unless you know something I don't know.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

He's got #6 

Congrats Rob!


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Well lets hear about it then lol! Blog doesn't say it.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Just read it on Kayak Kevins blog. I would have to loved to be there and witness that moment! By the end of November you would be wondering if you were going to get it or not. Congratulations and look forward to reading your blog post on it.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated. I'll try to have the post up soon. Been having a hard time getting my thoughts straight while on cloud 9


----------

